# Cross Breeds



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

the best horse i ever rode was a palomino gelding, with some appaloosa and quarter horse thrown in. he was mostly all white, with some appy spots under his tail. he was a sight to see :lol: 

he was an all-around horse that i could ride western pleasure, trail, barrels, poles, whatever. when he was 25 yrs old, we won the "high-point" trophy of the year in our saddle club.  

i could put babies on him and he would calmly walk around, or an experienced rider could go out and win on the barrels. 

this horse could do no wrong in my book, and i was so saddened by his loss. he was struck by lightening and killed when he was 28. 

i was also very spoiled by him, as i find myself comparing all other horses to him. and there is no comparison....


----------



## pony_vicious (Nov 13, 2006)

so you agree with me..

the horse who taught me to ride.. well actully the two horses, were both crossbred.

the first horse lacey (taught me to ride for a year walk, trot, canter) was a draft cross. no one really knew what she was, just that she was the best horse in the barn. she was known for sticking ehr tounge out when you rode her P) and she was a great horse

the other cross bred who taught me to ride was a off-bay pony named snickers. she carried me through my first jumping and galloping!! she taught me that she was a lazy pony you had to kick every stide to keep her going.. but when you went outside to gallop she got so excited that she bucked me off a number of times until i learned to ride it..


----------



## Equus (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh yes cross breeds are the good ones I like the arab crosses


----------



## Arab_Angel (Nov 22, 2006)

hi! my horse is a crossbreed to and hes an AWSOME allrounder.... hes thoroughbred x welsh cob


----------



## Mercury (Nov 25, 2006)

I've got a Swedish warmblood x quarter horse. The quarter horse leveled out the attitude in the sw and the both of them together have made a very athletic horse


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Crosses are great, simply because you can get the best of your 2 fav. breeds! =]


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

my horse is a cross quarter horse/paint very muscular and fast...beautiful hehe


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

i think cross-breds are awesome! especially Georgian Grandes, (saddlebredXfriesian, or saddlebredXanything).  [/img]


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

aerogeek said:


> i think cross-breds are awesome! especially Georgian Grandes, (saddlebredXfriesian, or saddlebredXanything).  [/img]


saddlebred/friesian's are brillant. ughghgjhg.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Crossbreeds are the best, I find that they are because most people breed them not for lines but for wonderful temperment.


----------



## Wild_Spirits (Jan 3, 2007)

I love my horse. He's a Quarter and Haflinger mix. He's a great guy. Great temperment.


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah i agree x breeds a great my pony is connemara x and a real angel r 1st pony was a pure breed and waz crazy but i luved her al the same


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a Hanovarian-Arab and he could not be anymore gorgeous or a better ride. Mixes are fantastic.


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 3, 2007)

cross breeds hav a mixed temperment well i think that any way i luv my pony ven though he can be a mega brat lol


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 3, 2007)

cross breeds rule


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 3, 2007)

x breeds are brill but pure breeds also rule


----------



## allxspunkedxup (Feb 4, 2007)

I've ridden a registered (probably also the only purebred) horse in my life, all the rest were crossbreeds. Sometimes you knew what the breeds were, sometimes you just had no idea. Crossbreeds are the best because depending on what you cross them with, you can get a horse that will do anything.


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 3, 2007)

yes i agree with u if u breed a horse for the lines it cud probley hav a wikked temperment but if u just breed fotr the temperment u will probliey get the most lovin carein little horse xx


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

I love crossbreeds! You can combine two breeds and come out with the best of both breeds. I've got an arab cross. Crosses are usually hardy, athletic, and just great all round horses.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

sexysilver...

Is your horse really a pony? I mean...ALL ponies are brats because there highly intellegent......Mike ( my almost pony) is a HUGE brat....just the other day he decided he was the spookest horse ever and spooked at such stupid things for no reason...things he has seen before lol...he has a wonderful temperment if you ask me though....almost...(he has no sympathy...he would not care if he killed you. he might care if he badly hurt me....lol.)


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah he is really a pony hes 13.3 an a gentle man he can be a brat an wen u get mad will act all inocent lol


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

thats the same as mike, lol. mike is 12.1 hh....small guy...I am 5 foot 4....


----------



## Wild_Spirits (Jan 3, 2007)

It's fun though... Riding around on a pony.. I'm 5'4 as well, and while I'm not sure off the top of my head how tall my mom's pony is, it's fun when she's in the pasture to just jump up on her back and let her be goofy, and I agree with the fact that they like to just be brats some days... LOL


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

lol, I am creating an topic labeled ponies...we seem to be getting into it.......


----------



## Wild_Spirits (Jan 3, 2007)

it would seem that way... LOL


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

barnrat said:


> sexysilver...
> Is your horse really a pony? I mean...ALL ponies are brats because there highly intellegent......


I really disagree with the idea of all ponies being brats. We have 3 ponies at the rehabilitation barn I train at. They are very kind, gentle and sweet - wonderful rehabilitation horses.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

how old are the ponies at the rehabilitation barn kristy?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Their ages vary from young to old.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

*Posting reply in ponys to keep this topic on topic..*


----------



## Krystal (Feb 11, 2007)

I love my Paint X Arab.


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

nah not all ponies are bums....just the majority. That would be like saying all germans are nazis. And not all ponies are highly intelligent. :| 

Paint X Arabs!! Wow that is one cute horse! Raini is a paint X arab!! Great cross aren't they! 

I love warmblood mixes too! and draft mixes...all mixes really.


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 3, 2007)

i really cant blame 4 lovin him ur paint x arab he/she is a beauity


----------



## mistee06 (Feb 21, 2007)

i love my cross breeds... I have one anglo-arab who is a doll as long as you arent riding him!! He does great barebacking but trying to put a saddle on him is a major task..
i just bought two QH/Percherons (filly has paint in her as well).

They seem so quiet but willing to please.. I have only owned them for a few days but already feel a real connection with my new mare!!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Bam-Bam is a Canadian Warmblood/Quarter Horse. Strange mix, but he's great. =]


----------



## Tammy (Mar 1, 2007)

love cross breeds. my first horse was a tennesse walker/quarter 
horse when i was 6 and he was 3. we taught each other and i caught my self trying to find another horse like him and relized there will never be.I still have him he is 20 now and has some joint problems.


----------



## First time horse owner (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a qh x paint .. he is only 9 month old but i love him and know he will make a great horse. We already have a bond. Kristy how old is your paint arab cross in the picture. very pretty


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

^^ I think you meant Krystal. I have a QH x TB cross, who is 22. :wink:


----------



## First time horse owner (Feb 19, 2007)

:lol: sorry I did mean krystal..lol... So krystal how old is your paint arab cross.. He is very pretty


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I love cross breeds too. My mare Meg, is a tb x dales.


----------

